# How do you test fert ppm?



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Ok,

So I keep reading about testing N,P,K,CO2, and testing this and that. Can someone please enlighten this noobie on how to go about doing this? How do you come up with the ppm of CO2, guesstimation?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

For NPK you buy titration test kits from your local fish shop (LFS), or from online stores like ebay (or the sponsor's websites) or you could buy electronic meters (pricey, but quick readouts). Then you add a certain number of drops to a vial of tank water and then wait a few minutes. The liquid changes color then you look at an index card that comes with the test and see which color it looks most like and that is the ppm.

The CO2 measurement is more tricky. You can get a drop checker from the sponsor's webpages (adds on APC), or perhaps ebay. Drop checkers take 4 hours to detect the CO2, and don't give you an exact ppm readout, they just tell you if the CO2 concentration is in the correct range or not. Alternatively, you can measure your KH (carbonic hardness measured with a titration kit from your LFS) and pH and then plug these numbers into an online pH-CO2 chart to figure out the approximate CO2 concentration. Scroll half way down for the calculator and chart http://atlas.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm

Also, make sure you have a look at the fertilator. It helps you calculate the approximate ppm that results when you add a certain amount of fertilizer.

Oh and next time don't double post http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/63492-testing-fert-co2.html


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Great Help


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm no problem. Seems I forgot to post the link for the fertilator: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php

Also, be sure to check out the plant finder as well: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/

Just click on "view all records" at the bottom of the plant finder page.


----------

